# Recommended Free SMS ?



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi just wondered if any one could recommend any free SMS sites, previous ones used have been unreliable !

Thx


----------



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

I 2nd this - if anyone knows of a free & decent PC to mobile sms service in the UK, please share


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

OK guys,
Here it is...
Check out Chikka Messenger at http://chikka.com
Im not sure tho if you can use it in UK...well try it and see if it works.


----------



## farheen (Jun 2, 2005)

There's a whole list here: www.textmefree.com.


----------

